# The Pee Chee a Cleaner MTG CO



## bottlerocket (Oct 7, 2013)

I found this bottle today. Embossed with THE PEE CHEE CLEANER MTG CO
 Cleveland O USA
 From what I have researched, mid 30's bottle containing a white colored polish for white shoes.
 Looks like a cork top. 
 Bottle made by Buck glass company out of Baltimore.
 I found an old ad on this site for the company. They were having a finish the sentence contest.
 I can't find too much more on the company or pictures of any bottle like it.
 Any more info would be appreciated.
 Thanks


----------



## reach44 (Oct 8, 2013)

Neat bottle.  Never dug one of those.


----------

